# Where to buy parts?



## jeffj13

Not sure if this belongs here or in casual conversation..

I picked up a Vivitar 980 tripod at a flea market for $5.  It is in great shape, but it is missing the quick release plate.  I can jury rig something, but I was wondering if anyone knows where to buy tripod parts.

jeff


----------



## Randy_

I don't know the answer to your question; but had a similar situation and made a very serviceable replacement in about 30 minutes.


----------



## gerryr

I don't think you'll have much luck finding any parts for a Vivitar tripod.  Now, if it was a Gitzo or Mannfrotto, that would be different.  I think you're stuck making one.


----------



## Rifleman1776

I have a tripod just like yours. [] Sorry, now you know why they sold it. [V]


----------



## arioux

Hi,

Look there, you might find what you are looking for.

http://www.tripodquickrelease.com/Vivitar_Quick_Releases.htm

Hope this help

Alfred


----------

